# don't use moltan thriftysorb 'oil dry' products



## alan j t (Feb 13, 2008)

why did you freeze/thaw the stuff?
i've never heard of that before


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

alan j t said:


> why did you freeze/thaw the stuff?
> i've never heard of that before


I'm guessing maybe his location and the time of year.


----------



## staticfritz (Jun 22, 2009)

it's a decent test for the long-term structural stability of the substrate...bonsai folk do it a lot to see how it'll hold up over time


----------

